# Will NATO or ZULU Straps Stink After Time??



## NalaJr (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey all,

I am looking at getting one of these straps for my Vector. I wear this watch every day. It gets wet, dirty, banged and bumped and sweaty. What I am wondering about these kinds of straps is whether or not they will start to stink after a month or so of wear. The only other kind of nylon type watch band that I have ever tried is one called appropriately enough, "THE BAND." Not a bad band on the right watch, but after a short while I started noticing a foul odor and after investigation found it was coming from "THE BAND." Of course I took it off and washed it, but it didn't hold up long after repeated washings and such.

Is this going to happen with one of these bands? Does it matter what retailer I get one from or do they all use pretty much the same material? Lastly, if you do wear a watch every day with one of these bands, what do you do to keep it nice and FUNK-FREE?

Thanks for the info.

Nalajr


----------



## SALsocal (Sep 12, 2010)

I can't imagine a nylon NATO or zulu would shrink. I bought a nice nato from amazon.com that is holding up nicely through several washings, unfortunately I can't remember the brand. I recently bought a Fossil band about a month ago and it is already falling apart.


----------



## SALsocal (Sep 12, 2010)

oops I'm sorry I read the heading wrong, I thought it said 'shrink' although I can't imagine that it would smell either!


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

They are made of ballistic nylon threading... which can absorb strong odors like skunk and smoke. But if your fear is the band developing a stink from sweat, I think a good washing should take care of it.


----------



## gunga (Sep 21, 2011)

It does develop a stink. Some people suggest machine washing the band or perhaps washing in a dishwasher. There are tip and tricks here and there to clean up the stink. It's inevitable that they will stink sometimes though, but it's not impossible to get it out.


----------



## gunga (Sep 21, 2011)

It does develop a stink. Some people suggest machine washing the band or perhaps washing in a dishwasher. There are tip and tricks here and there to clean up the stink. It's inevitable that they will stink sometimes though, but it's not impossible to get it out.


----------



## 24dBu (Aug 22, 2011)

My Nato strap gets somewhat soiled after a day's work in my foundry- I just take a shower with the watch on and the strap comes out as clean as new.

David


----------



## marksmadsen (Oct 22, 2011)

Several points here.

Nato straps get dirty like anything else. You can easily wash them. Put the strap inside a small sealed cloth bag in the washing machine, on a cool cycle (about 30C) and a slow spin. They come up fresh.

Showering with them on doesn't get them fully clean but it's a great way to freshen up a strap that's only mildly dirty.

Shrinkage was mentioned. They don't shrink, although several of mine have stretched a little as they are worn - washing helps to reshape them slightly sometimes.

Last, these things are cheap. They can easily be found for under $5 online. So it's simple to have 3 for a watch. One being worn, one fresh spare, one in the wash.


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

marksmadsen said:


> Last, these things are cheap. They can easily be found for under $5 online. So it's simple to have 3 for a watch. One being worn, one fresh spare, one in the wash.


Well, the ones under $5 aren't as well made. I've seen those in comparison to the higher priced ones. The fabric and hardware is thinner. The edges aren't properly heat treated and can start to fray over time, or the treatment leaves behind a rough edge. I've found that you have to spend about $12-19 for the better ones. They have a thicker, tighter fabric weave. The hardware is very durable. You'll also be able to get 5 rings instead of 3, which makes for a more secure setup. Sometimes these better bands can be found on discount. I got one for just $11.50 shipped and it turned out to be of top grade quality (easily $25-30 in a street store). A cheap band will always bother you... and really, $12 is not much to spend for something that will always feel good on your wrist.


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

As others have already stated, they will stink after time but can be washed. I have hand washed them, put them in the clothes washing machine, and dishwasher. Each method works. I let mine air dry which only take s few hours and have not had any issues. I find it better to wash a daily wearer every two weeks or so whether it needs it or not to avoid a noticeable smell. If you can smell it yourself so can others...

RS


----------



## DragonDan (Dec 22, 2009)

I look at those type of straps as a consumable, meaning I don't expect it to last forever. I had a basic fabric nato-style band that I wore on a Bulova snorkel for three weeks straight on a recent trip to SE Asia. It got filthy, but didn't stink. I just replaced the band.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

i don't wear mine enough for them to stink, but a friend of mine wears one every day and says it gets funky (i just got one for him with a recent order from 10watches.com). i think a lot of it has to do with body chemistry, too, so your mileage may vary :-d


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

If you start to notice the strap collecting a smell, you can wash it as mentioned in this thread (by hand or in a washing machine). However, 'the stink' will not show up for everyone. I personally have some year old NATOs that never developed a smell at all.


----------



## marksmadsen (Oct 22, 2011)

CrownAndBuckle said:


> If you start to notice the strap collecting a smell, you can wash it as mentioned in this thread (by hand or in a washing machine). However, 'the stink' will not show up for everyone. I personally have some year old NATOs that never developed a smell at all.


It really depends what you do and how frequently you can get to a shower. Natos worn on week-long summer wild camping trips are not going to stay as fresh as those that are put on each morning after the shower and worn around the air conditioned office. But some fabrics react more strongly than others, and it's hard to tell just by looking at pictures.


----------



## marksmadsen (Oct 22, 2011)

xevious said:


> Well, the ones under $5 aren't as well made. I've seen those in comparison to the higher priced ones. The fabric and hardware is thinner. The edges aren't properly heat treated and can start to fray over time, or the treatment leaves behind a rough edge. I've found that you have to spend about $12-19 for the better ones. They have a thicker, tighter fabric weave. The hardware is very durable. You'll also be able to get 5 rings instead of 3, which makes for a more secure setup. Sometimes these better bands can be found on discount. I got one for just $11.50 shipped and it turned out to be of top grade quality (easily $25-30 in a street store). A cheap band will always bother you... and really, $12 is not much to spend for something that will always feel good on your wrist.


I disagree on several points. First, there is very little correlation between what you pay and the quality you get. Some, but very little. At the same time, the really heavy fabrics can be more uncomfortable since they are less yielding to the wrist, so it can be like wearing a bracelet for rigidity, but far more abrasive. Secondly, I do not believe that the extra rings make the strap any more secure, and I cannot convince myself of this no matter how long I stare at them side by side. The extra rings take no significant engineering load. They do look smart on some setups, I admit.

I have to figure out how to get into business selling Nato straps for $30 apiece. The percentage profit margin must be greater than on a Rolex Submariner. About 5 cents worth of metal and 10 cents worth of fabric put together with 2 cents worth of labour. I am definitely in the wrong line of work. I'll put Swiss Made on mine and sell them for $120, people will pay the extra to get the ultimate in quality....


----------



## Caruso (Sep 25, 2010)

All straps stink after a while


----------

